# Revolutionary Ramble



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone ever do this ride? Thinking of signing up.

MAFF Revolutionary Ramble Bicycle Tour NJ


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I've only had time to do it once, but did the 50 mile one.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I do it every year, my one century of the summer. My club, my local roads so I am biased. The roads are some of central Jerseys favorite routes: Jockey Hollow, Ravine Lake, Lamington to Rockaway Rd., Round Valley, Old Clinton, Dreahook, Pottersville hill, etc. Well marked, rest stops are basic (Pbj, bananas, cookies). Lunch when you finish. For the money it is a good day. It is not fancy but you are not paying Fondo prices either.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

I have ridden this a couple of times and missed the last 2 years due to conflicts. It's well organized and good routes. Food stops are basic and lunch at the end is an average cafeteria-type affair. You do it for the ride, not the amenities.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I signed up. I don't do these rides for the food  I'm just torn between the full century and the metric. Generally I would do the full century and but looking at the website it seems like I might want to linger and look around at some of the historic sites, in which case I'm doing the metric if I want to be back before 4. Would I be missing much in those extra 35 miles?


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Unless a century is your main goal, I would check out the sites. It'll make the ride more memorable. The last 35 miles are nice but it's not Hawaii or the Pacific Coast Hwy.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I did the full century (and then some, having missed a couple of turns) and it was a really great day. The weather turned out to be pretty good despite earlier predictions of thunderstorms; it was a bit hot but not unbearable. The descriptions above were spot on. The ride was very well organized and the volunteers were great. The food was typical rest stop fare, and the lunch at the end was cafeteria food, but that's not the reason I do these rides. 

I had a lot of fun. The scenery was fantastic and the roads were in great shape, with some nice climbs and terrific descents. Everyone seemed to be relaxed and having a good time, even the drivers! I had never ridden in that area (Morristown, Bernardsville, Hunterdon County) but I would like to do some more.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Social Climber said:


> Well I did the full century (and then some, having missed a couple of turns) and it was a really great day. The weather turned out to be pretty good despite earlier predictions of thunderstorms; it was a bit hot but not unbearable. The descriptions above were spot on. The ride was very well organized and the volunteers were great. The food was typical rest stop fare, and the lunch at the end was cafeteria food, but that's not the reason I do these rides.
> 
> I had a lot of fun. The scenery was fantastic and the roads were in great shape, with some nice climbs and terrific descents. Everyone seemed to be relaxed and having a good time, even the drivers! I had never ridden in that area (Morristown, Bernardsville, Hunterdon County) but I would like to do some more.


Hunterdon county has some of the best riding in the state, IMHO.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I like how they even threw in a bit of gravel for good measure.


----------

